# Target has great dog Halloween costumes....



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

....but some how I feel this one is just wrong. :w00t: Am I the only one? :HistericalSmiley:

Squirrel Pet Costume : Target


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

LOL, that squirrel is too funny. I agree though, Target usually has a great selection at reasonable prices - that little sailor costume is yelling out "buy me, buy me!"


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The border collie is hilarious....but yes weird choice for a dog and there are just too many legs going on.


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

Hahaha! That is so weird... but also completely awesome. I've been trying to decide what costume to get my baby for halloween and saw some cute cat ones online! Thanks for posting, target DOES have very cute ones!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

lol!! I had a laugh out of this one. I love how our members are starting to look at Halloween costumes already when it's barely September!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG, it is cute, but it looks like the squirrel is humping the dog. LOL


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

ljsquishy said:


> omg, it is cute, but it looks like the squirrel is humping the dog. Lol


 
:lol::lol:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hahaha... :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:! Thanks for the laugh this morning! That squirrel costume is definitely wrong!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> OMG, it is cute, but it looks like the squirrel is humping the dog. LOL


 
That is exactly what I though too...hahaha! yikes.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I do like target costumes. Last year after Halloween I bought a bumble bee and a devil costume for great prices and they are pretty good quality too. I think Hunter will be the Bumble Bee this year - we shall see.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i have to check out the costumes , i saw a cute devil one at old navy , still undecided as to what dolce will be ..


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

LJSquishy said:


> OMG, it is cute, but it looks like the squirrel is humping the dog. LOL


Exactly! It's just such an odd costume design!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> That is exactly what I though too...hahaha! yikes.


 
funny! I had to go back and look, you're right.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> OMG, it is cute, but it looks like the squirrel is humping the dog. LOL


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: That's what I was thinking too~!


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Uhm WOW...:blink: that costume is so not cool.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

LOL! That costume is so wrong!

I love Targets costumes and you can't beat the price. I can't wait until they get them in the stores.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

It looks funny and it looks dumb!:HistericalSmiley: How did it ever pass to get online????


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

LJSquishy said:


> OMG, it is cute, but it looks like the squirrel is humping the dog. LOL


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------

